# Oar security



## Deejinmissoula (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi all. While I have browsed often as a nonmember, I just signed up so I could directly tap the knowledge base here. If there is already a thread on this subject, could you please direct me there? Question: any ideas on security for oars while traveling a few days, hoteling on the way to river. I’m worried about oat theft, and know several people who have had oats stolen overnight. Currently using sawyer square tops. Thanks.


----------



## Spintowin (May 23, 2018)

Maybe just bring the oars into your hotel room with you. Might be a solution. Just a thought.


----------



## Deejinmissoula (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks spintowin. That’s the best I’ve come up with too....


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Handcuffs just above the blade, cable from that to something solid?


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Keep those Squaretops safe!  

Are you able to secure them with a cable-style lock to a frame or casting platform? I've been quite surprised at how freely people leave their oars in boats around Missoula, but all it takes is one dishonest person in the right place at the wrong time. 

Take them inside with you, or cover the boat and lock them to frame/platform. Anything to slow down a thief is usually enough to deter them.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Pretty simple to make a hinged jig, whether out of wood or flat steel. Take a chunk of 2X6 or 2X8, drill 2/2&1/4/2.5 inch holes in it, cut thru the middle and attach hinge on one end, hasp&lock on the other. (Hole diameter depends on oar diameter...). This also works well for secure transport. You only need about a foot of wood for 4 oars. Repeat as necessary (you can make holes different diameters to fit over wraps, on bare shaft, etc.) Adapt as needed for steel/or aluminum plate, if thin enough can just heat with a torch and bend around a pipe (mandrel). Wish I wasn't such a technopeasant and could attach a diagram, hope this is enough to convey the concept...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Actually not a new problem, and there are historic (pulling boat) solutions for oar security!

https://shop.hamiltonmarine.com/products/security-oar-holder-wilcox-crittenden-bronze-33985.html
https://www.clcboats.com/modules/ca...qn=rowing-gear-accessories&code=edson-oar-loc


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Brilliant! ^^^


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

I am having a trailer built with a locking oar box underneath the flat bed of the trailer. Might be easy to retrofit an existing trailer. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

Here is the oar box in rough form.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, all very brilliant ideas. We had a couple oars lifited out of our trailer, over night at Grand Junction. Just ran the boats with one spare oar. The idiots.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Buy a van 😂


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey Dstrat,
I have a spot underneath my trailer to store oars as well, and a couple of thoughts from my own experiences. Make sure there the oars are protected road grime getting all over them, and also, out of site, out of mind can cause some trouble, if you ever get in a hurry to run shuttle. Took out at noon, put in on another trip trip that evening and had a lot going on, plus trying to run shuttle before bed time, luckily run two spares, and could borrow a third oar....

Congrats on new trailer though, should be awesome!


----------



## Z_in_MT (Mar 30, 2017)

*Bike cable*

I have an old coiled-cable (bike lock cable) with loops on each end. I wrap it tightly around the oars, then lock it to another cable that I wrap around my frame and lock to the trailer. I think it would be difficult/impossible to slide an oar out of the tightly wrapped coiled cable. I already had this stuff so it was a cheap fix and a deterrent.


----------

